# working in Gibraltar but living?? Help please!



## Cardiff80 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Firstly apologies as I know that this question has been asked a million times before! However I was hoping for a few responses that specifically relate to my circumstances 

I'm 30 years old and single and am considering a job in Gib but am unsure as to where it is best to live. Initially I was considering Gib itself but a decent appartment with parking etc will cost me approximately £1500 pcm. I understand that to live in Spain is significantly cheaper (rent wise) but am confused as to where it would be best for me to live given that I will be on my own.

Ideally I would like to live somewhere with a good social scene (bars etc..) with at least some ex-pats. With this in mind should I stick with Gib or consider some of the Spanish towns and villages?

Could somebody also provide me with some info as to utility bill prices in Gib and Spain including satellite/internet etc?

Thank you in advance - it really is appreciated!!!


----------



## rfc (Apr 14, 2014)

There are pros and cons for living in either Gib or Spain. I have lived in both and have bought (again) in Spain.

Costs wise in spain rent can be as low as 400 euros a month including good furniture. I don't think there is much difference with internet costs. In the summer if you live in Gib you will want to go into Spain all the time for beaches and just to escape claustrophobic Gib. 

If you don't mind 30 min drive then Sabinillas/Duquesa is the place to stay. Biggest problem for living in either is the border queues at the moment. 

Please ask more specific questions if you want


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

If you have a motorcycle licence then you have an advantage with crossing the border 

Davexf


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

davexf said:


> Hola
> If you have a motorcycle licence then you have an advantage with crossing the border
> 
> Davexf


That looks the best option. Leave the car at home and buy a motorbike or scooter
for getting to and from work in Gib, to avoid the border crossing traffic jams.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> If you have a motorcycle licence then you have an advantage with crossing the border
> 
> Davexf


There are now random checks on cars, motorcycles...and pedestrians. It's totally unpredictable. A couple of weeks ago pedestrians were queueing for hours.
There had apparently been some contretemps between a Spanish survey vessel and the RN and Gib police that chased it back to Spanish waters so I'm guessing the delays were retaliation.
We don't go any more as I don't want to get stuck in the queue for hours but a Gibraltarian friend goes every Thursday to see family. She seems to be lucky and just swans in and out again but then she crosses at a time when most people are waking up and returns just before lunch.


----------

